# To buy or not to buy a green horse.



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Welcome!
There's definitely ways to get experience working with green horses without buying one. Maybe you can take one on under your instructor's wing, for example.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Nope, I have a "hop on and go" horse...who's still a bit greenish, but does everything I ask of him with a positive attitude. However, every summer I ask my BO for a half lease on a green horse that she trains, so I can take lessons and/or "homework" on it. I have no idea how to set up a comprehensive training program, identify training issues in real time, and use proper techniques to address them. I wouldn't take one on by myself before doing 3 or 4 from start to finish as "apprentice", and even then only one that already has rudimentary gas, brakes, and steering installed.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

For your first horse, I would recommend you get one that is trained. Don't worry, there is always more training to be done! I love doing ground work and liberty work with my horses. People think it's just teaching basic things, but you can actually make it a lot of fun by creating obstacle courses, working on manners, create games, and even work on bending and collecting on the lunge line. No matter how well-trained your first horse is, you'll still have ample opportunity to build on that. 

If you want to learn to train a young, green horse, find someone who does that and ask if you can assist. Sort of an apprenticeship. There is way too much to learn as a new horse owner to throw in training a young horse in the mix for the very first horse you get. After a few horses, maybe you can get a youngster to train. That's just my 2 cents. There's too much that can go wrong when you get a green horse as a first horse.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think if you have access to someone who can help you, that could work. While it's daunting to train a green horse, the one good thing is that green horses come with less 'baggage', and can be more clear in their responses to a handler, as long as YOU are very clear in your approach .


That means, to me, that you are able to see each training goal as something that can be broken down into smaller, more easily achieved steps if your hrose becomes confused or overwhelmed by the whole.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't think it's impossible, no. Would it be a lot of work? Yes. 

I think a good alternative is leasing, this way you can get some experience. Maybe you should lease a horse that isn't necessarily a lesson horse...a horse that isn't as 'dead broke', so to speak. This way you will get some experience, but a trainer/someone can guide you and you won't be in it alone. Then you'll gain some knowledge, but you may find out THAT is too much work & you may say screw it, I want a horse that is trained already. 

I'll be honest, when I first got my horse (she's a 5yr old OTTB), she was VERY green. I've always ridden difficult horses/greener horses, but I never actually trained any myself. She didn't even know how to lunge, it took a lot of time and patience. I spent months on end doing just groundwork with her, then it transferred to the saddle. I eventually hit a plateau with the training, and I decided to reach out to a really, really good trainer & she helped me a TON with her. She has like over 30 years of experience and is an amazing horsewoman. There are things I know I wasn't capable of teaching my horse (I accepted that, there is ALWAYS something new to learn). While she still needs work of course, she has made huge improvements since I got her.

It's your choice, but you don't want to bite off more than you can chew.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I think you need to ask yourself if you have immediate access to a reliable, extensive network of knowledgeable people willing to help you and advise you... a lot. I don't mean folks hanging out at the barn - I mean actual, seasoned horsemen, be they trainers or not, who can and will listen and offer you sound advice.


Then ask yourself if you have the TIME to work with a green horse daily.


On one hand, yes, they come with less baggage. OTOH, you could be the one _giving_ them baggage.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Acadianartist said:


> For your first horse, I would recommend you get one that is trained. Don't worry, there is always more training to be done!


Yes, so true! I know you said you leased a lesson horse for a year, but why not lease a horse that is a little less experienced for a year, maybe one that has some light training needs you can work on with an instructor, and then see if you still want to buy a green horse after that.

I bought my green horse as a rank beginner (I am now just semi-rank, LOL) so it's not exactly the same, but I knew I didn't have the knowledge to bring him along so I took him to a trainer. For what I've paid so far in training, I could have bought a whole 'nother horse, and a settled one at that. Also, I knew that because he was young, whoever was going to train him would be teaching him habits that he would most likely have for the rest of his life, and I wasn't really comfortable with the possibility of screwing him up somehow if I worked on him by myself. Something to think about for yourself -- you have to understand where he is, where he needs to be, the tiny steps that will get him there, what constitutes as a try, then good enough, then really good in each step, and that's for every single thing you need to teach him. Every.Single.Thing.

ETA you also have to have the time to see the horse almost every day. If you board it might be hard. Green horses often need more frequent short lessons rather than longer, more-spaced-out lessons.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Here's some things to think about.

Don't buy a green horse to train before finding out whether you like training or not. Although you train every time you interact with your horse, as the saying goes, that is not the same as the process of finishing a green horse. You have to have a mindset of 'it takes as long as it takes'. You have to be willing to find out that your horse perhaps is not at all suited for the job you had in mind for it, after a long period of basic training during which you had no way of finding that out. You have to be able to take a lot of pleasure in tiny increments of progress -- because that is where your pleasure is going to reside for a long time. You won't be able to just hop on and go out with your friends and have fun, because your horse will take up all your concentration at times, and there will be situations that a broke horse can easily handle that you won't even be able to approach at first. 

My first horse in 40 years had never been backed. BUT I had a very good mentor who lived right around the corner, I took lessons twice a week, I had time to ride almost every day, and, very important, my horse has a fundamentally sane and agreeable personality who has forgiven me a thousand times. I had also trained a lot of other animals, and as a teenager had started my filly, so I had a training mindset already. 

If I were in your shoes, I would buy a youngish TRAINED horse, and find a trainer who is willing to let you start working with her green horses under supervision.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I would suggest working with someone who has good solid experience with green horses. You will need a mentor, someone who can come and physically help you and guide you. 

Another option would be to volunteer at a rescue center that has a retraining program. The experience will be invaluable. There are a lot of skills you'll need before you get your own green horse, skills you can learn about on YouTube. But the hands on part is critical and there is no shortcut. 

Many young people get a good foundation as a working student in the bigger training / show barns if you have them in your area.


----------



## AndalusianRobyn (Nov 27, 2017)

If you have someone like your instructor who is experienced and can give you significant help, I don't see a reason why not. That being said- training even a green horse is not a glamorous thing. It is a lot of stuff am advanced rider may consider ''boring''. It is a slow, slow process. I personally love it. However you may want to consider that you'll likely be riding maneuvers/ exercises etc much beyond your personal riding level for quite a while.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree with @Avna, really good advice. If you are not flexible about what the horse's personality and physical aptitude may be good for, then a green horse may disappoint. "Prospect" means just that, because until a horse is actually working in a discipline, there is no way to tell if their apparent abilities will pan out or not. Some horses might appear great for something but dislike doing it.

Something to consider is that there are many varieties of green horses. I'd suggest if you want to start out with a green horse, that you don't begin with a hot super athlete. The more reactive, spooky, or hot a horse is, the less margin a new trainer has for error without putting self or the horse in danger. I say this as someone who trained my first horse as an experienced rider, like you, but chose an unhandled, older, hot and spooky Arab (not knowing any better). Even experienced trainers can struggle to find the right methods for horses like these, while there are many green horses that practically train themselves. 

Unless you want to struggle a lot and question yourself on a daily basis, I'd find a sane, mellow horse that appears to have no physical issues, and is known for being easy to handle for hoof care and other basics. That will be a good prospect to learn with, and if the horse doesn't work out for what you want to do, finding the horse another home will not be difficult.


----------



## Dria (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks everyone! Such amazing advice. I have done some research and networking and found a trainer to apprentice with for training green horses for the next year, and plus she is 10min away from me. At least then I will gain some experience with being around greener horses and then I can make a more informed decision. And if anything I can at least bring my horse to her and she can help me train the horse correctly, if I end up getting a greener horse. I still think I might end up with looking for a good trail horse and then teach ground work and arena work at time goes on (if that is needed), but at least find a horse with a sane mind nothing hot or spooky. I do love ground training so I think i'll be able to put in the training if needed when that time comes.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That is great news, and I think you will enjoy it.  That will really benefit you. You are doing the right thing.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

I found the most frustrating thing about training a green horse (or even training a dog for that matter) is that you can work on something and have them improve and do better each time for say three to five times in a row, and just when you think they "have" it, the next time they act like they have no idea what you are asking for. If you Are going to train, be advised it is a lot like 2 steps forward, one step back. Picking a horse with an agreeable attitude sure helps, the trainer having realistic expectations helps as well.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

With your prior experience and with regular sessions with your riding instructor I think you will be fine.

Everyone has to start somewhere, you have experience enough to know when your horse doesn't "get" what you are asking, and a whole paddock of patience.

I find it difficult to understand the 'lease' mentality. If I am going to put all that work in to a horse, I want it to be my choices, my decision, my reward at the end.

Choose a sensible young horse with a brain, and good luck on your exciting new relationship


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Depends on how green the green horse is and the horse's personality. The first horse we bought was an untrained Arabian mare. The mare was 'broke' by a good trainer in an arena, but was definitely green broke when I started riding her. I had a few months of riding experience at the time. After a month with me riding her, my youngest daughter took over riding her. My youngest had started taking lessons a few months earlier.

Didn't matter. Lilly was a sweetheart Arabian mare. As long as you said "Please & Thank You" and didn't get pushy with her, she was patient, forgiving, and happy to figure things out with her rider. That was just who she was. We sold her a couple years later due to a big personality conflict with another horse and my family voted to keep the other horse. Last I heard, she was still a sweet trail horse. A mean person could ruin her, but a nice person would find her a pleasure, even green broke. Just say "Please" and "Thank you".

OTOH, Cowboy was an ex-lesson horse. The little mustang was free, including tack, because no one who experienced him in lessons wanted him. We took him and started using him as a trail horse. He's an excellent little fat trail horse. HATES being ridden in an arena. And knows the tricks he learned as a lesson horse. So....we ride him on trails. Since that is our "goal" anyways, why worry? I don't have the patience or desire to turn him into a safe & sane arena horse.

We sold Lilly as green broke because we ride pretty simplistically...although she had a couple years of regular riding on her. There are also "green broke" horses who may have smelled a saddle from a distance but who have never had one on their back. Depends on what the seller means by "green broke".

Countdown to Broke by Sean Patrick is a good book on starting a horse. Or restarting, if needed. But there are green broke horses who need nothing more than an understanding rider, and experienced horses who would be a challenge to retrain.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

[quote There are also "green broke" horses who may have smelled a saddle from a distance but who have never had one on their back. Depends on what the seller means by "green broke".][/quote]

Ha ha, @bsms, you are so right! I once went to look at a "green broke" horse, and as I examined her, it was clear the filly knew nothing. I said, "This horse isn't even broken!" The owner said, "Waaal, I sat on 'er onect."


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Whinnie said:


> I found the most frustrating thing about training a green horse (or even training a dog for that matter) is that you can work on something and have them improve and do better each time for say three to five times in a row, and just when you think they "have" it, the next time they act like they have no idea what you are asking for. If you Are going to train, be advised it is a lot like 2 steps forward, one step back. Picking a horse with an agreeable attitude sure helps, the trainer having realistic expectations helps as well.


Yes! This so true!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

> Originally Posted by @Whinnie
> I found the most frustrating thing about training a green horse (or even training a dog for that matter) is that you can work on something and have them improve and do better each time for say three to five times in a row, and just when you think they "have" it, the next time they act like they have no idea what you are asking for. If you Are going to train, be advised it is a lot like 2 steps forward, one step back. Picking a horse with an agreeable attitude sure helps, the trainer having realistic expectations helps as well.





ACinATX said:


> Yes! This so true!


Kids can be like that sometimes :S

My understanding of 'green broke' is a horse/pony that has been backed and is going forward kindly, knows to turn with an open rein and stop on command but does not know any finer instructions. I get that some people don't know enough about horses to know that which is why 'caveat emptor'- buyer beware. 

OTTB do not count as green broke, even though to all intents and purposes they know no more than a green broke when it comes to off-the-track riding.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

There is a difference though IMO between broke to race/raced and broke to ride for any other purpose. I guess you have to separate the green from the broke. TBs OT would be green to other types of riding. Sure they have gone through the basics in order to be backed but then with race training on top of basics and backing you have a long way to go with many to get them where you want them.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

I would pass on buying a green horse based on the ability you describe. I know a lot of very good riders with years of riding experience that cannot train or start horses under saddle. Also keep in mind that training a horse is a continuing process that is done throughout its life. Each time a get on a horse I am training and refining that horse. So even if you buy a more expericned horse there will be a lever of refinement you can be involved in. I suggest you fine a horse with a solid start under saddle. 

As a side not if you can find a trainer that will let you help or watch the first 60-90 days of training it will help you in understanding the process and the evolution the horse takes during a colt starting. I suggest being involved with starting a few under saddle before taking on a green horse with no experience under your belt.

Best of luck.


----------



## Dria (Dec 5, 2018)

I met with a trainer this past weekend who is willing to let me shadow her EVERY MOVE, lol. She has client horses ranging from horses just need refreshers to green horses to babies so I am really excited to start learning all of the training. I worked with her one year old on Saturday and it was such an amazing experience, it did show that I kinda know what I am doing, which felt great! Once I get a few months of good training time in then I think it will really help. Just getting experience with all types of horses at different levels will really help my confidence in choosing what type of horse would be best for me. I am not in a hurry to buy and I want to make sure I have the best experience not just for me but for my horse as well, so will definitely try to be the most educated I can be.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Youngster and green horses take a lot of work and expertise and I think a lot of people under estimate that. Even with some help from a very experienced horse person, do you feel you are experienced enough to take on riding a green horses as well? 
If you consider yourself green, I would suggest to perhaps take on an "almost there" horse that you can still train, but also give you the chance to learn from the horse as well and perhaps work your way down after that to greener horses. 

If you are considering going with a true greeny make sure that you have full time access to someone who can help you with training issues that will come up. It has to be someone who can really help you hands on and show you the ropes. 

I absolutely love youngsters. You train them the way you want and they haven't learned anything bad yet and you can mold them yourself. I constantly have a project that I am working with. It is just so rewarding but I also had worked with a lot of horses (sometimes with trainers) to learn what I needed to learn to get me to where I am today.


----------



## BarakES (Apr 16, 2019)

i think you should buy it


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I have seen it work, and I have been the rider for whom it went MASSIVELY awry. As with all horses you need the right coach, the horse with the right temperament, and the right attitude yourself.

A horse trainer once told me you will ruin the first two or three horses you train, no matter what. If you're lucky/smart you'll ruin them in minor, fixable ways. If not... it can be catastrophic. 

If you want a green horse, you'll get one. But make sure you understand what you're in for.

A bit of buck, a bit of rear, a bit of wiggliness or dancing about is NORMAL.
A bit of spook is normal.
You will cry. You absolutely WILL dismount and cry out of frustration. 
You will hate yourself and your horse sometimes. You will be immensely proud of yourself and your horse sometimes. Do not let either extreme affect the way you treat your horse overly much.

And remember to get help if you don't know what to do. Cruelty begins where knowledge ends.


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

I got a green horse without a lot of experience. In the beginning I was trying to figure it all out on my own and my horse ended up developing some bad habits. Once a really good trainer came and helped me it all got sorted out and my horse is now achieving things I never thought he would be able to when I first got him. 

Lots of people told me I shouldn't have gotten him and I should've sold him, but I don't regret getting him or keeping him because he is a truly amazing horse. My advice, is at least get a trainer out to shadow for a little bit.


----------



## Dria (Dec 5, 2018)

It is funny seeing this post get traffic again. I had posted it in December and was like OK im going to get all this training knowledge and then im going to get my horse. I am going to wait and be patient. 

Yea...that didnt happen. I ended up buying a horse 2 months later.

I still know the trainer I worked with and she has come to see my horse and worked with us a bit. He isnt really green, not trained like I thought he was, young (5), but not dangerous. Needless to say I have gotten us into a bit of trouble, but I think a lot of it has to do with Ulcers he might have (another post of mine). He has kicked up his hind end since I got him. And I was trying to teach him ground manners and he ended up biting me, pretty badly. Also the kicking up has gotten worse as well, not awesome. So, I made the decision to go to another barn where I can get more "hand-holding" on his training. I have learned SO MUCH though from him already, it is pretty crazy. What goes into owning a horse is so much more extensive. I had this dream in my head how it would be and it definitely isnt, not that it is bad, just not what I thought. 

We have had good days though too where I think we've made a break through and it is amazing to see and it feels so great. Other days (most days) I think i've made the biggest mistake in the world and I pretty much cry myself to sleep. I do really love Newt though and I am determined to make it work between us, I think he has so much potential. He is super sweet (when Im not asking him to work) and I know that he doesn't want to act out on purpose and Im pretty sure I am confusing him most of the time. I am confident that this new trainer will be able to help us through some things and help us have a better relationship. Here's hoping. 

Attached a picture of my Newt from a couple days ago.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Congrats, he's very cute. And thanks so much for coming back to post an update on this thread. 

I guess now you see why everyone says it's a bad idea for a newbie to get a green horse -- hopefully you can share your experience with others who are thinking of doing the same!

As you say, just owning a horse is a huge shock if you've never had one. Getting one that isn't trained or has issues is beyond what a new owner should have to deal with. I guess people think it's like getting a puppy, and that they'll just figure it out, and if they just love the horse enough, it will be magical like in the movies (this is why I hate most horse movies). But then you wake up one day and realize it isn't as much fun as you thought it would be. I hope you work things out, but consider sending him out for training or trading him in for a quiet, well-trained horse, or at least a very quiet green horse. I haven't read your other threads, but it sounds like this one has ulcers. If you don't want to (or can't afford omeprazole), you may want to consider slippery elm bark. I have been giving it to my older gelding for loose stool, and it works like a charm. I've also done a lot of reading on it, and found a recent study that showed that it was more effective than omeprazole at healing ulcers. In this study, the majority of horses showed improvement in less than a month in this type of behavior (biting at sides, kicking, etc.). You can get it online in bulk and it isn't that expensive. 

Good luck!


----------

